# HEEEEEELPP!!!!!! oscar without fins



## Fiona Fish (May 2, 2006)

I was all excited about combining my fish yesterday and I thought I had done enough research on which species could co-exist.....

Well, I made the mistake of 3 brand new fish in at the same time....:help: 

one was an oscar, one was a firemouth, and one was a green terror (all juvenile)

well, i left for work this morning, thinking everything was ok and i came home to find my oscar missing much of his fins!!!! he still has some, but they are not as long as when i bought him yesterday.

I DON'T think he's established the tank as his because we just bought them all yesterday.

obviously, i moved my green terror to a solitary tank. he's in time out.
any suggestions on who he can mix with? 

so my question is -- is my oscar doomed to be forever deformed from now on? will his fins eventually grow back??

I'm a newbie to this hobby so any advice is GREATLY appreciated.

Thanks :help:


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Those three fish should do OK together in a tank of about 100-150 gal. Anything smaller will probably be problems, sooner or later.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

treat the oscar with some Melafix - his fins should grow back in a few weeks.
What size tank are these fish in??


----------



## Fiona Fish (May 2, 2006)

30 gallon...they are small though....about 4 inches at the moment


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Hi, Like Georgia said Melafix will do the job, also those fish are going to get way to big for that tank, you might want to consider to upgrading to a bigger tank or even returning them to the lfs, to get some smaller fish that would be right for that size tank.


----------



## Jojo (Apr 11, 2006)

A green terror gets to be 8 in, firemouth get sto be 5.5 in and the oscar gets to be 13+ in. And if I remember correctly Green terrors are very territorial, and that 30g will be WAY to small in a matter of months.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2006)

i still think it's too small right now for 3 4 inch and extremely aggressive (with the exception of maybe the firemouth, but they can still be aggressive depending on what they are with) fish.


----------



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Cichlids shouldn't ever be kept in small tanks. Central American cichlids need very large tanks with lots and lots of rocks. I'd take them back if I was you and stick to community fish. The oscars fins will grow back in time.


----------

